# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  TÌm NhÀ PhÂn PhỐi MỰc In Click

## haminhjob

* THƯ MỜI*
Kính gửi quý doanh nghiệp !
Công ty Cổ phần* VINAWAY* xin gửi tới quý doanh nghiệp lời chào trân trọng và hợp tác.
*VINAWAY* là nhà phân phối chính thức dòng mực in thương hiệu Click trên thị trường Miền Bắc và Miền Trung. Hiện nay chúng tôi đang mở rộng thị trường và có nhu cầu tìm kiếm các doanh nghiệp có đủ năng lực trở thành đại lý phân phối của chúng tôi.
*Giới thiệu mực Click:*
Mực Click được sản xuất trên dây truyền công nghệ của CHLB Đức, tương thích 100% với toàn bộ các dòng máy in: Cannon, HP, Epson, Lexmark…, chất lượng hoàn toàn ngang bằng với mực in chính hãng, chi phí tiết kiệm hơn so với mực in chính hãng từ 30- 70%, bảo hành dài hạn. (bảo hành cho đến khi hết mực với mực in laser và 06 tháng với mực in phun)

*[replacer_img]*

*Quyền lợi:*
- Được hưởng mức chiết khấu cao với rất nhiều ưu đãi.
- Được thưởng theo doanh số sau mỗi tháng
- Được hỗ trợ tài liệu, brochure, catalogue, poster, quảng cáo, kệ đựng hang…
- Hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật ( nếu có yêu cầu)
Quý doanh nghiệp nào quan tâm, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ sau:
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN VINAWAY*
*Add: P.406- C6- GIẢNG VÕ –BA ĐÌNH – HÀ NỘI*
*Tel: 04.2489668 – 04.2478988*
*Mobile**: 097.464.1894 – gặp Anh Thành – Phụ trách kinh doanh phân phối*
*Email: [email protected]*

----------

